

Popcorn Time Finally Comes to iOS - rock57
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/30/popcorn-time-finally-comes-to-ios/

======
lutusp
Quote: "The app is free and there isn’t a monthly fee. Because, you know,
piracy."

I love these modern, concise expressions -- an absolute minimum of words, but
perfectly understandable to the contemporary mind. My favorite is this classic
defense of rationalization: "because _because_."

EDIT: one more point:

Quote: "As for users, it’s perfectly legal (although arguably unethical) to
use the app because neither you nor the app hold the movies — the movies are
pulled from the Internet."

That's not "perfectly legal," unless sneaking into a movie theater is
perfectly legal. Readers, don't be misled by this article -- downloading
pirated content frame by frame, to be viewed and then discarded, is no less
illegal than downloading the entire movie in one go.

